# emerge portsentry errors

## Q

Hi all,

I am nearing the end of mt first install/setup of Gentoo and I thinks its great. 

I tried to emerge portsentry and got the following output. Can anyone shed some light on this?

>>> md5  :Wink:  portsentry-1.1.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portsentry-1.1.tar.gz

>>> Source unpacked.

SYSTYPE=linux 

Making 

cc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -DLINUX -DSUPPORT_STEALTH -o ./portsentry ./portsentry.c \

        ./portsentry_io.c ./portsentry_util.c 

./portsentry.c:34: `MAXSTATE' undeclared here (not in a function)

./portsentry.c: In function `CheckStateEngine':

./portsentry.c:1629: `MAXSTATE' undeclared (first use in this function)

./portsentry.c:1629: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

./portsentry.c:1629: for each function it appears in.)

./portsentry_io.c: In function `Log':

./portsentry_io.c:46: `SYSLOG_FACILITY' undeclared (first use in this function)

./portsentry_io.c:46: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

./portsentry_io.c:46: for each function it appears in.)

./portsentry_io.c:47: `SYSLOG_LEVEL' undeclared (first use in this function)

./portsentry_io.c: In function `CheckConfig':

./portsentry_io.c:226: `CONFIG_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

./portsentry_io.c: In function `ConfigTokenRetrieve':

./portsentry_io.c:310: `CONFIG_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

./portsentry_io.c: In function `KillHostsDeny':

./portsentry_io.c:642: `WRAPPER_HOSTS_DENY' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [linux] Error 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 2, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-misc/portsentry/portsentry-1.1-r6.ebuild .

----------

